# PCGH-Maximum-PC GTX1080Ti-Edition - Core i7-7820X und GTX 1080 Ti [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Maximum-PC GTX1080Ti-Edition - Core i7-7820X und GTX 1080 Ti [Anzeige]*

						Der PCGH-Maximum-PC ist das neue Flaggschiff unter den PCGH-PCs. Mit 8-Kern-Intel-Prozessor und einer Geforce GTX 1080 Ti schlagen nicht nur Spielerherzen höher. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Maximum-PC GTX1080Ti-Edition - Core i7-7820X und GTX 1080 Ti [Anzeige]*


----------



## Skullspider (16. September 2017)

3000 € ! oha..... Ich spare mir mal das Zusammenstellen der Teile zum Vergleich


----------



## Snowhack (16. September 2017)

Was möglich wäre mit dieser CPU und GPU: 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7820X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X299 AORUS Ultra Gaming-CF


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. September 2017)

Habe eine Zusammenstellung die Ähnlich ist sind etwa 300 Euro für das Zusammenbauen also im Rahmen man könnte 500 Euro sparen in dem man auf die 1GB M2 SSD verzichtet. Kann man ja später immer noch kaufen... .


----------



## Lichtfaenger (16. September 2017)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Habe eine Zusammenstellung die Ähnlich ist sind etwa 300 Euro für das Zusammenbauen also im Rahmen man könnte 500 Euro sparen in dem man auf die 1GB M2 SSD verzichtet. Kann man ja später immer noch kaufen... .



... und nicht zu vergessen, die Garantie für 24 Monate auf das gesamte System! 

Wenn ich die einzelnen Teile selbst zusammenstecke, habe ich für jedes einzelne Teil eine eigene Gewährleistung.


----------



## Skullspider (16. September 2017)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Habe eine Zusammenstellung die Ähnlich ist sind etwa 300 Euro für das Zusammenbauen also im Rahmen man könnte 500 Euro sparen in dem man auf die 1GB M2 SSD verzichtet. Kann man ja später immer noch kaufen... .


Der Normale Zusammenbau kostet bei Alternate 75€ wenn ich nicht irre


----------



## Lichtfaenger (24. September 2017)

Wo kann ich Details zu dem "neuen" Gehäuse von Alternate einsehen bzw. in Erfahrung bringen?
Gibt es ggfs. einen Deeplink hierzu?


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Na ja, statt der Samsung 960 Pro hätte ich eher die Evo genommen und dafür Silent Wings 3 verwendet.


----------



## Lichtfaenger (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, statt der Samsung 960 Pro hätte ich eher die Evo genommen und dafür Silent Wings 3 verwendet.



Bei dem Endpreis von dem System ist die Differenz vs. dem Vorteil von 5 Jahren vs. 3 Jahre eher tolerierbar. Und dann trotzdem die Silent Wings 3 rein, wenn die besser sind.


----------



## facehugger (8. Oktober 2017)

Hmmm, ganz ehrlich? Dann lieber das Sys mit dem R7 1800X nehmen. Kostet zwar genauso viel, ist aber auch unter Last deutlich leiser, sparsamer und wahrscheinlich auch kühler, da AMD statt WLP-Pampe LoT verwendet. Zudem, merkt man im Alltag einen Leistungsunterschied zwischen beiden? Eher nicht...

Gruß


----------



## Atma (4. November 2017)

facehugger schrieb:


> Hmmm, ganz ehrlich? Dann lieber das Sys mit dem R7 1800X nehmen. Kostet zwar genauso viel, ist aber auch unter Last deutlich leiser, sparsamer und wahrscheinlich auch kühler, da AMD statt WLP-Pampe LoT verwendet. Zudem, merkt man im Alltag einen Leistungsunterschied zwischen beiden? Eher nicht...


Jetzt tu mal nicht so, als ob Skylake-X permanent ins Temperaturlimit rennt. Mit Stock Werten gibt es da absolut keine Probleme und der 7820X ist total handzahm. Selbst mit moderaten OC ist alles im grünen Bereich, zum limitierenden Faktor wird die WLP erst, wenn man Richtung 4,5 GHz oder noch höher will.

Abgesehen davon ist das hier angebotene System dahingehend Fail, weil nur DDR4-2666 Speicher verwendet wird. Skylake-X kommt erst mit sehr schnellen Speicher, hohen Mesh Takt und den daraus resultierenden niedrigen Latenzen in die Gänge. Der 2666er hat nicht nur zu wenig Takt sondern wahrscheinlich noch Latenzen aus der Hölle.


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. November 2017)

Also sorry, aber bei diesen System erwarte ich ein besseres Gehäuse als diese Eigenentwicklung von Alternate. Die machen optisch nicht viel her, sind innen nicht Mal lackiert und auch zu klein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2017)

Was ist das denn für ein Gehäuse  Ich erkenne die Basis des Kopus nicht? Sieht nach Shakoon aus?

Ansonsten ein schöner High Endrechner, für Leute, die auspacken und einschalten wollen.


----------



## hanfi104 (12. November 2017)

Ein Fan der reinbläßt und einer raus + kleine Löcher, enges Korsett bei >300 Watt Verbrauch. Ich habe 2x 140mm rein und 3x raus, dafür mit ~500 RPM und leise. Warum nicht mehr euer Define Gehäuse? Ist doch wesentlich besser geeignet für ein seinen PC (siehe den 1800X PC mit Define Gehäuse und seiner Lautstärke)


----------



## eZO (19. Mai 2018)

Dieses Alternate Gehäuse darf man bei einem 3.1K € PC einfach nicht verwenden. Es wertet den kompletten Rechner ab in meinen Augen. Das ist etwas für einen "Office 0815 PC" , viel mehr nicht. Über den RAM lässt sich auch streiten. Netzteil, Kühler..naja. Irgendwie nicht wirklich rund das Angebot.


----------



## INU.ID (19. Mai 2018)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Ich habe *2x* 140mm *rein* und *3x raus*, dafür mit ~500 RPM und leise.


Eigentlich sollte immer mehr (gefilterte) Luft ins statt aus dem Gehäuse geblasen werden, damit durch die Schlitze im Gehäuse "saubere" Luft austritt (Überdruck), und nicht ungefilterte dreckige/staubige Luft eingesaugt (Unterdruck) wird. ^^


----------



## hanfi104 (19. Mai 2018)

Ja, theoretisch, nur habe ich nicht genug Frontintakes. Und am Boden möchte ich keinen Staubmagneten haben
Schmeiß ich den 2ten Oben raus, verschlechtern sich die Temps um so ~5°, im Winter.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Mai 2018)

eZO schrieb:


> Dieses Alternate Gehäuse darf man bei einem 3.1K € PC einfach nicht verwenden. Es wertet den kompletten Rechner ab in meinen Augen. Das ist etwas für einen "Office 0815 PC" , viel mehr nicht. Über den RAM lässt sich auch streiten. Netzteil, Kühler..naja. Irgendwie nicht wirklich rund das Angebot.



Wir haben hier keine Wahl, PCGH-PCs können wir nur noch mit dem Alternate-Seriengehäuse anbieten - leider. Auf der anderen Seite ist das Gehäuse nicht schlecht und eine schwarze Innenraumlackierung bietet bei einem Gehäuse ohne Sichtfenster eh keine Vorteile.


----------



## Pitzah (22. Juli 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte immer mehr (gefilterte) Luft ins statt aus dem Gehäuse geblasen werden, damit durch die Schlitze im Gehäuse "saubere" Luft austritt (Überdruck), und nicht ungefilterte dreckige/staubige Luft eingesaugt (Unterdruck) wird. ^^



Möchte ich nicht widersprechen, nur meine Erfahrung von heute dazu. Hab 2 140er Silentwings 3 rein und einen 140er raus, max. ca. 1080 rpm.
Endlich mal FF15 richtig angefangen und bei 29°C Raumtemp. hat ich 75°C GPU / 1.0V / 53% Fanspeed was sehr viel bei mir ist.
Dann mein alten CPU Noctualüfter in den Deckel gesetzt (während Game noch lief  ) kam dann auf 70°C und 50% Lüfter.

Also Überdruck kann auch Negativ sein und Hitzestau begünstigen.

Die Leute die einen PCGH PC kaufen legen wahrscheinlich kein Wert auf perfekte Optik und Kompnenten, die würden nämlich woanders kaufen.


----------



## bastian123f (23. Juli 2018)

Welche WLAN-Karte wird hier verwendet?


----------



## 4B11T (23. Juli 2018)

PCGH schreibt selbst sehr oft wie viel schneller Ram in der Praxis bringt und verbaut dann 2666 CL16 in einem 2018'ner High End PC?

Ach, ne, sorry: das soll wahrscheinlich ein Retro PC sein, dann passts natürlich


----------



## bastian123f (23. Juli 2018)

4B11T schrieb:


> PCGH schreibt selbst sehr oft wie viel schneller Ram in der Praxis bringt und verbaut dann 2666 CL16 in einem 2018'ner High End PC?
> 
> Ach, ne, sorry: das soll wahrscheinlich ein Retro PC sein, dann passts natürlich



Die wollten es einfach machen und sich an Herstellerangaben halten 

Intel(R) Core™ i7-7820X Processor 123767


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Juli 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Welche WLAN-Karte wird hier verwendet?



Die hier: D-Link DWA-582, WLAN-Adapter


----------

